# Large Freshwater fish



## DLLN (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,
Presently I have a 33 gallon tank with 8 neons, 4 cardinals, 1 red tailed shark, 1 male betta, and 1 bristlenose pleco. I was wanting to add a larger fish to my tank but I don't know what. Obviously something that won't harm my other fish. Any ideas??


----------



## Hailfirex (Dec 23, 2008)

your red tailed shark in itself will get large eventually, Possibly too large for your 33 gallon. Is your male betta aggressive?


----------



## DLLN (Nov 18, 2008)

My betta is super docile, so docile you can even pet him lol. He tends to keeps to himself all the time, so there should be no issue between him and the red tailed.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

iF YOU LIKE ANGLE FISH THEY CENTER UP RELIABLY SO AND IT SOUNDS LIKE THATS THE OPEN SPOT IN YOUR TANK.. i'D GET A PAIR.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the red tails going to outgrow the tank and i wouldnt "pet your fish" this removes a protective mucus coating that they have


----------



## DLLN (Nov 18, 2008)

lol i dont pet my fish, i'm just saying he is a very calm fish and he doesn't dart away to hide when someone walks near the tank. anyway i was thinking about angels but i'm afriad that they will kill my tetras.


----------

